# Performance Bike Rental - Southern California



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello,

Flying to LA area for a conference Feb 26 to Mar 5. Want to do some nice road rides...

1. Any suggestions/links for some rides in the area?

2. Any places that would rent some higher end road bikes for my stay?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Where will you be staying? LA's a big place!

JSR


----------



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Good questions, and thanks for your reply JSR. I'll drive somewhere for a good drive. Having said that, I'll be in Newport Beach and Disneyland area for 3-4 days. We're thinking of going down to San Diego then for another 3 days. I'll be flexible on my itinerary if there are some quiet scenic roads to ride. Thanks.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

For SoCal rides, visit SoCal Bikeforums.

For road bike rentals, try Tri Zombies on the west side or Nytro in Encinitas(between OC and San Diego)

You might also want to come out a few days early. You won't want to miss this


----------



## ERMD (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Sacha. That's really helpful. Nice to see I can get some good rentals down in California. Saves me flying with my bike.


----------



## TDino (Jun 8, 2003)

Also try:
http://lagunacyclery.net/


----------

